# Are guys intimidated/or do they dislike tall girls?



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm just wondering......Honest answers (even if they're negative/brutal) please! Tell me what you've got.....


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

keep in mind your talking to people with SA here but yes even the most confident of guys can feel intimidated by a beautiful women. I know cause i've been told. That's weird about the short guys being attracted to you. I stand at a glorified 5'7 and I can't see myself with anyone too much taller than me. I find it emasculating and it makes me feel like the 8th drawf. I'm the one that punk slaps Happy when he goes off on a tangent. No offense to you though. You might want to try hanging out at a basketball court.


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

btw I don't dislike tall girls I just find them intimidating.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_What is considered tall? Because I am 5'7... I always thought I was tall but it seems as though girls who are younger than me seem to be taller these days..._


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

narcolepsy said:


> keep in mind your talking to people with SA here but yes even the most confident of guys can feel intimidated by a beautiful women. I know cause i've been told. That's weird about the short guys being attracted to you. I stand at a glorified 5'7 and I can't see myself with anyone too much taller than me. I find it emasculating and it makes me feel like the 8th drawf. I'm the one that punk slaps Happy when he goes off on a tangent. No offense to you though. You might want to try hanging out at a basketball court.


Don't worry :lol We agree on that point- I couldn't see myself with a shorter guy......Most tall girls, like me have this strong urge to feel SMALL even though we're not...Maybe I don't come across a lot of tall girls cause I don't go out alot, but I usually see taller guys (6ft+) with shorter girls..is it just because tall girls are hard to come by..


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

trancediva88 said:


> _What is considered tall? Because I am 5'7... I always thought I was tall but it seems as though girls who are younger than me seem to be taller these days..._


Well tall to me is 5'8-9"+ as it is in the *industry*....but what is the avg for females in the USA- like 5'5?


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

for a female 5'9+. I think as a whole people are getting taller and taller. In the 1800s I would have been dunking on people. Hey you live in Cary. I was at Tyler's Tavern the other day. My brother and his wife live in Cary.


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

I sort of regret drinking so much milk as a pre-teen when I was aiming for a height of 6 feet :lol :eek


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

xTrappedx said:


> I read an article somewhere, that said us tall girls should feel lucky because the guys that go for us "respect" us


So, does this mean that guys don't respect short girls but instead just see them as easier to handle in bed? I'm really short and I would hate to know that a guy does not have the amount of respect for me just because of my height. Is this true?


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

Faithless said:


> xTrappedx said:
> 
> 
> > I sort of regret drinking so much milk as a pre-teen when I was aiming for a height of 6 feet :lol :eek
> ...


5ft2? :int How tall are you now?


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

narcolepsy said:


> for a female 5'9+. I think as a whole people are getting taller and taller. In the 1800s I would have been dunking on people. Hey you live in Cary. I was at Tyler's Tavern the other day. My brother and his wife live in Cary.


_Yah you are right about that! I've never been to Tyler's Tavern! I just moved to Cary in October, used to live in raleigh for a couple years but I lived in NY my whole life... I do like Cary better tha Raleigh tho.. How was the atmosphere at Tylers? Maybe I should check it out.. I like the Hibernian, place is pretty kewl for down here.... _


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> xTrappedx said:
> 
> 
> > I read an article somewhere, that said us tall girls should feel lucky because the guys that go for us "respect" us
> ...


Well it's obviously not true for EVERY guy out there.

And also tall girls aren't respected by every guy..
Some guys, called "modelizers" only date tall, beautiful women just because of their status and how the taller girl will make the guy "look" better cause usually when you see tall girl/short guy, you either think: that guy either has $$, or something else..if you know what I mean.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a tall girl.


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> xTrappedx said:
> 
> 
> > I read an article somewhere, that said us tall girls should feel lucky because the guys that go for us "respect" us
> ...


absolutely not. respect has nothing to do with height. My intimidation from tall girls is simply a reflection of my own personal short comings. That doesn't mean I don't respect them.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Height doesn't make much difference to me, as long as she's not taller than me. And I'm 6' tall, so that's not too likely.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm 5'10 as well and remember feeling very out of place in high school, especially when walking in the crowded hallways, I would always slouch, trying to shrink to a shorter posture. I think I've gotten better and even dating a guy whos an inch shorter then me, which helps me overcome a lot of insecurities regarding appearance. 
Stand tall and dont be afraid to wear heels, tall girls rock


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm 5'7 and am generally attracted to girls who are my height or shorter. I guess similarly to how most girls prefer guys who are taller than them, I prefer girls who are shorter than me. Maybe I'm just subconsciously conforming to society's norms.

It's a matter of personal taste.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

tall girls do intimidate me but that is because of sa.
but in terms of dating I wouldn't mine dating shorter
or taller than me.

im 5'10.5 and I don't see women shorter than me
anymore feminine than girls taller than me.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I've never understood either sex's height obsession, but that probably comes from my being moderately tall myself (6 foot 1). Still, I'd venture to say I'm actually _more_ attracted to girls on the taller side. I guess I've known a number of cool girls who were tall-ish, and associate tallness with them.

Really, though, my main requirements for a significant other are a pulse and a functioning brain stem, so I don't put much stock in superficial preferences.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like tall girls as long as they are shorter than me. I am 6' 3"


----------



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't usually like girls who are taller than me.

If a girl is very close to my height but shorter than me, I am attracted to her, but also more intimidated for some strange reason.


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

the guy that i'm trying to go out with is 6ft2-3, (so I can wear my 4 inch heels!!  ) I'm hoping that when I find someone who likes me for my height (and he does) all my issues and self-consciousness will melt away.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

xTrappedx said:


> the guy that i'm trying to go out with is 6ft2-3, (so I can wear my 4 inch heels!!  ) I'm hoping that when I find someone who likes me for my height (and he does) all my issues and self-consciousness will melt away.


Well...he'd kind of have to like you for _more_ than your height. That's like only going after Asians or redheads or something. Sorry for being pedantic by stating the obvious.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

My sister is about your height, and lots of guys are into her. She's a very social person though, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, being tall isn't fun. I try to avoid standing next to other females, except my sisters who are also tall.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

i'm 5'9" and what i would say is that i would not mind going out with someone my height or taller, but i am more attracted to people who are shorter than me. my COO at the job is a lil' shorter than i am and i keep thinking how weird it would be going out with her if she had heels.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

i probably would be intimidated by a woman who is 6ft or taller though.


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

Snickersnack said:


> xTrappedx said:
> 
> 
> > the guy that i'm trying to go out with is 6ft2-3, (so I can wear my 4 inch heels!!  ) I'm hoping that when I find someone who likes me for my height (and he does) all my issues and self-consciousness will melt away.
> ...


Well I know...


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

xTrappedx said:


> Snickersnack said:
> 
> 
> > xTrappedx said:
> ...


Just don't get mixed up with some wacky height fetishist. You never know where it'll end-he could have you walking on stilts or something. Terrifying.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm short, 5'7" so I prefer girls my height or shorter. However a couple years ago, I dated a girl who was a bit taller, like 5'9". We only went out a few times and nothing physical happened so I can't attest to how that would have been.

-Solitario-


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I'm attracted to taller women. I'm 5'9". Of course I couldn't tell you anything about dating them, taller women are just more likely to hold my attention. If a girl is much shorter than 5'5" or so I would start to lose interest, all other things being equal. As I think about it more, it's probably the "model factor" you mentioned.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I wonder what it would be like to be an outgoing, self-confident, independent 6'1" tall girl instead of a 5'9" shy, self-conscious, girly man.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i would prefer a woman between 5'3-5'8. too short and too tall makes it awkward


----------



## CoreyCarpenter (Sep 10, 2008)

I sure don't mind. I am 6'6".


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

CoreyCarpenter said:


> I sure don't mind. I am 6'6".


Whoa :eyes You are TALL!!!! I always get intimidated by tall guys, myself, and I'm too shy to even look up at them in the eyes..


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

person86 said:


> Height doesn't make much difference to me, as long as she's not taller than me. And I'm 6' tall, so that's not too likely.


I'm also 6'. I once met a woman who was 6'3" -- I felt life a dwarf standing next to her, but then so would most men.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Equisgurl said:


> Stand tall and dont be afraid to wear heels, tall girls rock


:ditto

I'm 6'0".

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

Kelly said:


> Equisgurl said:
> 
> 
> > Stand tall and dont be afraid to wear heels, tall girls rock
> ...


Haha it's because you're German! My grandmother is German ^-^

When I was younger (maybe like 1-2 years ago) I'd wear heels (up to FOUR inches) almost everyday, and I was taller than most middle-aged men. Now I've learned the beauty of LOW heels!!!


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm only 188cm (6'2) and height doesn't matter to me at all.


----------



## missionhillandy (Jun 5, 2007)

I've always loved tall women. I'm 6'3 and 1/2 and my girl is 6'1


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Faithless said:


> xTrappedx said:
> 
> 
> > I sort of regret drinking so much milk as a pre-teen when I was aiming for a height of 6 feet :lol :eek
> ...


Napoleon was of typical hight for his historical era, despite the myth of him being some unusually short guy.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I am 6'4" so a tall woman wouldn't brother me at all.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> Faithless said:
> 
> 
> > xTrappedx said:
> ...


Yeah people were shorter even when my house was built in 1910. Some of my doorways are a lot lower then in a house built today. I also have a light that hands off the ceiling in my foyer and I got to duck to miss hitting it with my head.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

copper said:


> Yeah people were shorter even when my house was built in 1910. Some of my doorways are a lot lower then in a house built today. I also have a light that hands off the ceiling in my foyer and I got to duck to miss hitting it with my head.


Maybe the house was built by an Irish sea captain for his midget wife?


----------



## NightAssassin (Aug 3, 2012)

xTrappedx said:


> I'm just wondering......Honest answers (even if they're negative/brutal) please! Tell me what you've got.....


hight duse not bother me long as shes not over 7 foot I would be fine but sum tall women look like short women just streached witch I don't like but long as shes tall and its all to scale then yea tell chicks are fine I would perfer it if any think I am about 6.2 and would be nice to be at eye level with out me needing to look down or her needing to look up


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't think so. I mean, look at Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes, Katie Holmes was taller than Tom. I know they are getting a divorce and all, but I think that height really dosen't matter too much. I have seen taller women with shorter guys and it was really did not seem of that big of a deal


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> I don't think so. I mean, look at Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes, Katie Holmes was taller than Tom. I know they are getting a divorce and all, but I think that height really dosen't matter too much. I have seen taller women with shorter guys and it was really did not seem of that big of a deal


they had a divorce recently, but they did date so that's a positive sign for shorter folks. but not all of us look like Tom Cruise, heh.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Honestly, I think first of all, there is a difference between a "tall woman" and a "woman who is taller than you [the man]"

Of course the guys here who are 6ft. + do not have a problem with tall girls.
The question should have been "are guys intimidated by women *taller* than them.

I am 5 ft. 11 and my gf is only 1/2 inch shorter than me. She is considered a tall woman where we come from; but of course since she is not actually taller than me, it does not bother me.

One of her good friends is 6 ft. 3" and I always feel like a midgit talking to that woman. I haven't seen her dating much fellas either.

But all is not lost though. I have seen shorter men dating taller women; including my girlfriend's own parents for example. In fact, if my girlfriend wears heals, it does make her look taller than me. ( however, she has already noticed that it makes me feel a lil weird lol)

I guess, it's just harder to feel like the "big strong man" or "protector" when the woman you are next to is taller than you. sorry. :-(


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I love tall girls, but am intimidated by them because most girls want a dude who is taller than they are and I'm on 5'9". So I stay away.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

It's silly when men are too concerned about being short so the opposite is probably true as well. Being tall as a girl is hard but there's nothing that can be done about it. My aunt is 6'1" and I'm only 5'9", so it could be worse.


----------



## Steelfox (Nov 10, 2003)

I am more attracted to girls that are shorter then me but i dont feel intimidated or anything buy girls that are taller. I certainly wouldn't let something like that stop me from going out with them.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, it's not the height of a woman that makes them intimidating, it's if they give off a vibe of "i'm too good for you to be able to talk to me". height doesn't matter if the woman has that attitude. personally i've learned not to worry about the height issue, their personality and whether they like me (and are not intimidated by the fact that I'm 6'3'' myself!) is the most important thing


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Nothing intimidating about height. I just find taller girls to be too thin and have a unattractive build overall.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i am 6' 04, and i have yet to find a tall woman as tall as i am. i dont really mind shorter women, but then it gets weird if they look too childish.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Nothing wrong with tall women, personally I find it attractive.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't really care, I would date a girl taller than me if I could.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Not at all OP. In my experience most women will not date men shorter than them. Tall women will often specifically state they want someone over 6 foot/tall on dating profiles.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

I'm 1.75m (5'9), and for me it's neither. In the past, I have shown a interest in both taller and shorter women.


----------



## JamesRaniel (Aug 7, 2012)

Height doesnt matter to me but Im sure it 'matters' to most people

Im 5'3 I wouldnt mind a taller girlfriend, obviously not way too tall lol


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Reading this I am very depressed girls who are 5'7" think they are tall, lol. Ohhh, to be 5'7". I think/know/have seen it a gazillion times, men are either put off or intimidated by taller women. Those who aren't are usually over the six foot mark themselves. Sometimes I think they feel like the taller a female is, the less womanly she is. It's a bummer. Every once in awhile you'll meet a guy who prefers a tall chick, but it's rare. Trust me, I'd know.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't dislike tall women. I like them actually. As long as they aren't too thin (unfortunately, tall and really thin seem to go together with women).

I suspect this has something to do with my "fetish" for worshiping women. Having to look up at a woman I'm attracted to would be a major turn on.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'm not intimated by tall girls, infact I find it quite an attractive feature, because I'm quite short myself, only about 5'7.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Love em'



Zeppelin said:


> I don't think so. I mean, look at Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes, Katie Holmes was taller than Tom. I know they are getting a divorce and all, but I think that height really dosen't matter too much. I have seen taller women with shorter guys and it was really did not seem of that big of a deal


All three of his ex wives have all been taller than him.

Mimi Rogers 5'8½
Nicole Kidman 5'11
Katie Holmes 5'9

I think he was looking out for his future children(though he only has one biological child at the moment)


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

All girls are intimidating. Girls I am attracted to are even more intimidating. I am attracted to tall girls so that makes them more intimidating to me.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I never met a girl taller than me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

They intimidate me by there mesmerizing beauty...

:blush


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a thing for tall girls.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

People tend to laugh if the woman is taller, at least in my culture. But in fact I like tall girls.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I would honestly prefer a girl who is shorter than me and I would find taller girls intidimating. But I would do my best not to make it a deal-breaker. We'd all be better off if we weren't so shallow at times. :no


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I say intimidated. I think most guys would rather be with someone shorter than they are.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

all girls intimidate me

but tall girls are hot

because of my low self esteem i am attracted to overpowering and tall women who could boss me around.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^What if we're brunette? Us tall brunette girls get no love for shame.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

arnie said:


>


I love it, haha. "We can be uncomfortable together" ... that **** is romantic.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've hardly seen many girls that were taller than I am. I wouldn't care if she was taller than I am though. All that I ask for is a girl that likes me.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

They must grow them tall elsewhere. I'm a smidgen over six feet and I'm taller than 99% of the men here.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

missamanda said:


> They must grow them tall elsewhere. I'm a *smidgen over six feet* and I'm taller than 99% of the men here.


----------



## MarcLikesBikes (Sep 30, 2012)

Removed.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

MarcLikesBikes said:


> I told you that.  But you didn't like it.


Maybe I'm entering acceptance mode.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm 6'2 so I haven't really met any girls that are taller than me.
I'm afraid of pretty girls regardless of height.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not a guy, but I'll share my theory anyway. I don't think most men think tall women are unattractive or masculine. In fact, I think most men find tall women very desirable. Long legs. Height gives an illusion of slenderness. Why else would most models be so tall? However, there's a social norm that a man's girlfriend is supposed to be smaller than him. It looks a little silly when a guy has his arm around a woman much taller than him. A lot of men are into the idea of protecting a woman that looks small, fragile, and cute. It makes them feel more manly. And when that hero/guardian fantasy is diminished by a taller woman, they feel slightly emasculated. 

I'm also really interested in what Mrneonshuffle had to say. It isn't just most men preferring to be with a woman that's shorter. Most women prefer to be with a man that's taller. Being taller than your man doesn't feel as feminine. And because women generally prefer to be with a taller guy, shorter guys fear that they'll be rejected for their height.

So being a tall women is disadvantageous in that you don't have that cute image many men desire in a woman. But looking more glamorous, leaner, and independent makes them the envy of shorter women.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Talking exclusively for me - I love tall girls.

I'm 6'1", and I'm happy with girls as tall as me - and if you bring heels into the equation, I can even handle taller than me.


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

missamanda said:


> Maybe I'm entering acceptance mode.


U mentioned in one of the posts here that its very rare for guys to show up and say that they like u tall, just to let u know that i am one of those guys lol


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

WEll i am 5'4 so yeah there are plenty of girls here and out there that are taller than me, i dont feel intimidated, in fact its more of a turn on for me 

Plus its a fetish as well for me so yeah i wud like to hang out IRL with tall girls but thats highly unlikely, so better yet look for the taller ones here lol

P.S Girls at 5'4 or smaller are also invited, after all who doesn't like girls irrespective of the size


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I'm not a guy, but I'll share my theory anyway. I don't think most men think tall women are unattractive or masculine. In fact, I think most men find tall women very desirable. Long legs. Height gives an illusion of slenderness. Why else would most models be so tall? However, there's a social norm that a man's girlfriend is supposed to be smaller than him. It looks a little silly when a guy has his arm around a woman much taller than him. A lot of men are into the idea of protecting a woman that looks small, fragile, and cute. It makes them feel more manly. And when that hero/guardian fantasy is diminished by a taller woman, they feel slightly emasculated.
> 
> I'm also really interested in what Mrneonshuffle had to say. It isn't just most men preferring to be with a woman that's shorter. Most women prefer to be with a man that's taller. Being taller than your man doesn't feel as feminine. And because women generally prefer to be with a taller guy, shorter guys fear that they'll be rejected for their height.
> 
> So being a tall women is disadvantageous in that you don't have that cute image many men desire in a woman. But looking more glamorous, leaner, and independent makes them the envy of shorter women.


Yep.


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm 5'11 and I would be fine with someone around that height. However, most girls in that 5'9+ range want some taller than that, so my opinion of them doesn't really matter. I think most guys would be fine with a girl that was of equal height. And judging by all of the guys in this thread, apparently the average is 6'3 so there shouldn't be any problems


----------



## Electric Emu (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm a bit intimidated by really good looking girls, but height is not an issue. I'm on the tall side at 6' 3" but i genuinely wouldn't be bothered if a girl was taller than me.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Electric Emu said:


> I'm a bit intimidated by really good looking girls, but height is not an issue. I'm on the tall side at 6' 3" but i genuinely wouldn't be bothered if a girl was taller than me.


In my entire life I've only passed by two at 6'3. I've never seen a girl taller than that.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

I love tall girls.I dunno, I just have a thing for them lol.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Dutch girls are the tallest in the world - aint nothing wrong with them


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

dp


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Dutch girls are the tallest in the world - aint nothing wrong with them


Really? I'm moving.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Sphere said:


> I've never dated a tall girl, but being 6ft 4 myself i imagine it's great to be able to kiss, cuddle and line up better doing more intimate things without having to kneel , bend and twist all over the place.


I think there should be a rule that all men 6'3" and up aren't allowed to date females under 5'11"


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i dont dislike tall girls but personally im more attracted to short girls for some reason, its rather odd scicne im abnormally tall, but whateve... its not like it matters


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

missamanda said:


> I think there should be a rule that all men 6'3" and up aren't allowed to date females under 5'11"


I agree, I hate when I see short girls taking away all the really tall guys.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

missamanda said:


> I think there should be a rule that all men 6'3" and up aren't allowed to date females under 5'11"


That won't work. There's more guys above 6'3 than there are girls above 5'11

Personally I'll date a cute girl between 5 and 6 feet tall. :lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

missamanda said:


> Really? I'm moving.


Yeah, I don't know why, especially when you consider a large portion of the Netherlands is flat and below sea level...


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Tall chicks scare me. Tall chicks and chicks with big *** hands. I like them short


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

I would not want to be seen with one but I would sleep with one for sure


----------



## sh13 (Oct 26, 2012)

I prefer girls who are the same height as me or shorter.


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

I'm terribly short and all the people I've talked to say that they like tall girls, just not taller than them.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

I would say intimidated, I like short and tall girls. Tall girls look like they would find it easier to dominate a man though than shorter girls.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

retepe94 said:


> I would say intimidated, I like short and tall girls. Tall girls look like they would find it easier to dominate a man though than shorter girls.


See I just don't get that. We wouldn't put him in a headlock every time we had a disagreement, lol.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> See I just don't get that. We wouldn't put him in a headlock every time we had a disagreement, lol.


Lol. This is funny.

But even if the girl is a little bit bigger, the guy will still be a lot stronger. I think it's more of a soceital perception thing. Guys don't want to be seen with their arm around a girl that's taller than them.

IE: Sarkozy:


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm 5'7" .. is that considered tall for a girl? Haha.
I don't have the mind of a guy but I suppose it's the same reason I don't approach shorter guys.. I am not intimidated by short men, I just don't want to bend my neck down to kiss them or them standing on their toes to kiss me! That's my job! Lol.


----------



## Wohwoh (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd get with a girl taller than me. I don't care.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't care how tall or short a girl is normally, as long as she isn't like 6'5" or something.


----------



## CalBear (Oct 24, 2012)

Taller girls are the BEST. I'm 6'1'' so as long as she's in the high 5'X's I'm good.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think tall girls are the best of the best. Honestly I think we have the best bodies, not to toot my own horn, but we're just so long and lovely. I think tall girls have a natural elegance to us.


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm 6'2" and I'll never forget this woman who was my height because she was one of the most gorgeous women I've ever seen. I was totally intimidated by her figure and sly smile in a wonderful way.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Tall girls are great,they have loooong legs


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm 6'1"

I LOVE tall girls 
And don't find them intimidating.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Maria Sharapova..


----------



## MarcLikesBikes (Sep 30, 2012)

Removed.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

I think the majority of guys are only intimidated or unattracted to women taller than they are. For some it's a complete nonissue, and for some it's a big deal. Much the same as with women and short men.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm 6'3" so anyone taller than that would be a bit much. I do prefer tall girls in general though.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Im 5'7 but look a bit taller so im always worried about y height i hate it and it sucks when everyone is short near me


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

intimidated lol no but i do prefer shorter girls. Not so short that sex is akward tho...lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I tend to have crushes on shorter girls but I doubt I'd really care unless I'm straining my neck to look straight up.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I am neither intimidated nor do I dislike them. I really don't pay much attention to height.


----------



## Okajuurou (Jan 6, 2012)

I am 6'1 and I don't care if a girl is taller than me. But if she is _bigger_ than me....


----------



## Terry1985 (May 19, 2012)

I would date an amazon.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Barette said:


> I think tall girls are the best of the best. Honestly I think we have the best bodies, not to toot my own horn, but we're just so long and lovely. I think tall girls have a natural elegance to us.


Do we move like gazelles?  In a world where people think 5'7" is tall, I'm glad I got you, Barette. :yes


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nah, I just assume most of the girls that are taller than me aren't interested since I'm kinda short for a dude.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

missamanda said:


> Do we move like gazelles?  In a world where people think 5'7" is tall, I'm glad I got you, Barette. :yes


Us tall girls have to stick together!


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i am more intimidated by taller things than shorter things. females are no exception. but below a certain height where the height becomes a very prominent and strange thing to behold (that might be 6'5 for me, i don't know) it wouldn't bother me much at all .


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

im 6^5 and i prefer shorter girls... ive tried to explain it before and alot of people find it stupid so i wont tell if no one ask


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm a really short guy (5'3") and even I like tall women. Height doesn't matter to me and I wouldn't even bother putting a limit on it, because an average-height woman makes me look short... so I might as well go out and date a 6-foot woman if she were willing. Why the hell not? :teeth

I do find them intimidating but only because I would assume they wouldn't be interested in me. What do tall (and average) women think of short guys? :afr


----------



## BlueRubberDonkeyTacos (Nov 28, 2012)

Not too many men want a girl friend that they have to look up to in regards to height. It makes them feel inferior. The stares from other people alone are intimidating enough.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

I've never found anything intimidating about height, but that may also have to do with the fact that I'm 6'3"...so I've never really come across a female who's taller than me. 

Come to think of it, I think I'd actually prefer taller girls that are close to my own height.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

xTrappedx said:


> I'm just wondering......Honest answers (even if they're negative/brutal) please! Tell me what you've got.....


Initially, it does definitely take more confidence to talk to, flirt or even ask a tall girl out on a date.

So yes I would say to a degree most men are at least SLIGHTLY intimidated by tall girls.

^ That's not a negative thing though far from it really - it means you're going to get a more confident man, or one who is not concerned about such things to talk or date you.

For me, talking to petite girls is the easiest, and talking to girls shorter than me is easier.

I do find girls of all heights sexy and attractive for different reasons - petite girls look great to me and are very feminine, average height is attractive because it's simply a nice height to be, tall girls are attractive for the same reason tall men are - it's impressive, they look great and I guess deeper down, at my age you think about having children, and I'd like to have quite tall children.

HOWEVER once you get past that initial "never spoke to you/ don't know you" barrier, and find you may get on well with a tall girl, it gets easier and easier.

*For me* I really like tall girls and my girlfriend is the same height as me, 5' 10, so in her shoes, especially going out shoes, she is a couple of inches taller than me.

I did find it a bit intimidating/ had to brace my confidence a lot at first, kind of "man up" a bit, but after the first half hour of our first date, when we were getting on really well, I forgot all about it.

I find her height really sexy and attractive and these days when we go out and she wears high heels so is 6'2 or something, I REALLY love her height. Because she is tall I see her as more of a "catch" and I'm pretty proud of that.

As said though, I like women of all heights and some of my girl friends have been 5'1, others an average 5'6 and others have been 5'10. If the person themself is attractive, for me at least, I see something attractive in all kinds of shapes and sizes.


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well it looks like there are plenty of preferences for both on this thread.

I actually was reading about this a couple days ago. I don't think my preference is in the bell-curve range of normal though, but more men do prefer shorter women. I prefer not just shorter women, but short women. The shorter the better. It's a turn-on actually. Shorter women give me a sense that they need my protection more - that they're more vulnerable. They make me feel like a bigger man - in all ways - and stronger. They are more fun to handle in bed - not in a disrepectful way. They're easier to hold and carry around. I also read that shorter women appear more proportionate statistically. Tall women to me are more like women and not girls. I prefer girly looking women. Blondes intimidate me. I'm all about brunettes too. So those tall, blonde super-modelly chicks I'm not attracted to, though I recognize their attractiveness, if that make sense. But those women are for big athletes and power men to me. I suppose if I were into sports and children, I'd be attracted to taller women so that my man-child could go into the NFL or NBA. My tallest girlfriend was 5'10". She was a teen beauty pageant type that looked like Zena the Warrior Princess, and here heels put her taller then me. I wasn't overly intimidated, but

I'm 5'11" (barely) 4'10"? Bring it on!


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm here to spread some love for us short girls. 
Here's some celebs that i know are short (at least below 5'4): 
Natalie Portman, Kristen Bell, Eva Longoria, Christina Ricci, Avril Lavigne, Hayden Pannetierre, Hilary Duff, Lucy Liu, Mary-Kate & Ashley Olsen, Nicole Richie, Reese Witherspoon, Sarah Michelle Gellar, Shakira, Emelie De Ravin, Rachel Bilson, Alysso Milano, Christina Milian, Carrie Underwood etc ... 

Lots of beautiful short ladies out there too :heart


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I like tall girls but I'm guessing that tall girls aren't interested in average height or shorter guys


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> I like tall girls but I'm guessing that tall girls aren't interested in average height or shorter guys


I think the general rule is that women like men to be taller than them, but tall girls seem to adjust that to being "as least as tall as I am".

However, that's a generalisation and it depends on the girl in question. Many are much more interested in the man as a person, and height is not important.


----------



## BlueRubberDonkeyTacos (Nov 28, 2012)

I am 6' 3". The tallest girl I have ever dated was 6' 1" but in heels..... We must have looked like two tree's where ever we went. 


On a side note: When you are taller than average then you get used to seeing things like dandruff everywhere you go.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I sometimes wish I was tall so that I could feel intimidating.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I like girls taller than me eventough I'm intimidated by them. 

Back in 2nd grade there was this girl in my class that was mad tall and I crushed on her so bad. She wasn't considered 'good looking' by most, but to me UHM UUUUHM. So still having balls back then, I asked her if she wanted with me and we 'were together' for 3 years... Then I changed towns and schools and that was it.
A really sweet caring girl she was.


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

missamanda said:


> Do we move like gazelles?  In a world where people think 5'7" is tall, I'm glad I got you, Barette. :yes


You can count me in as well as I'm 5'11 and I love my height.


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

StGlen333 said:


> I actually was reading about this a couple days ago. I don't think my preference is in the bell-curve range of normal though, but more men do prefer shorter women. I prefer not just shorter women, but short women. The shorter the better. It's a turn-on actually. Shorter women give me a sense that they need my protection more - that they're more vulnerable. They make me feel like a bigger man - in all ways - and stronger. They are more fun to handle in bed - not in a disrepectful way. They're easier to hold and carry around. *I also read that shorter women appear more proportionate statistically*. Tall women to me are more like women and not girls. I prefer girly looking women. Blondes intimidate me. I'm all about brunettes too. So those tall, blonde super-modelly chicks I'm not attracted to, though I recognize their attractiveness, if that make sense. But those women are for big athletes and power men to me. I suppose if I were into sports and children, I'd be attracted to taller women so that my man-child could go into the NFL or NBA. My tallest girlfriend was 5'10". She was a teen beauty pageant type that looked like Zena the Warrior Princess, and here heels put her taller then me. I wasn't overly intimidated, but
> 
> I'm 5'11" (barely) 4'10"? Bring it on!


I have to disagree on that. Especially if they are very short.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Minkiro said:


> I'm here to spread some love for us short girls.
> Here's some celebs that i know are short (at least below 5'4):
> Natalie Portman, Kristen Bell, Eva Longoria, Christina Ricci, Avril Lavigne, Hayden Pannetierre, Hilary Duff, Lucy Liu, Mary-Kate & Ashley Olsen, Nicole Richie, Reese Witherspoon, Sarah Michelle Gellar, Shakira, Emelie De Ravin, Rachel Bilson, Alysso Milano, Christina Milian, Carrie Underwood etc ...
> 
> Lots of beautiful short ladies out there too :heart


I assure you, you don't need to worry about spreading the love to short girls. Considering the average height for females, it's safe to say the majority of females out there are closer to your height than mine and men are quite okay with that. We don't really debate about whether or not men like short girls, because it's generally a given they do. They are, after all, the majority.


----------



## socialphobia23 (Apr 25, 2012)

6ft is about as tall as i would go, i've seen some good looking 5'10-6ft girls in my day


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

No. I would go out with someone my height (5'9") or even a couple inches taller if everything else was cool, I don't see the big deal.


----------

